# Infamous Request Timed Out when pinging



## terrified

Okay well obviously, i can't ping any website on the internet for some reason. Everytime I do i get a "Request Timed Out", or "Destination net Unreachable". I use the ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite 8.0. I have enabled ICMP Echo Requests on the Windows Firewall, and on the ZoneAlarm firewall in the options. I'm still boggled why I can't ping other websites? I've uninstalled the firewall, didn't work. Turned them off and didn't work. I'm through a linksys router, but even plugged into my normal Modem, with firewalls turned off, i still can't ping outside. I've also already reset the tcp/ip sockets and it didn't help either.


----------



## Suncoast

Welcome to TSF. I can't believe you're the first one to think of the name Terrified. :SHOCKED: And I hope that's not your current state of mind. :normal:

Not all web sites permit pinging. Are web sites coming up OK in your web browser? What happens when you ping google.com? If nothing, do a trace route to google.com the same way you ping. 

example: tracert www.google.com

When you get three rows of these
* * *
* * *
* * *

Hit Control-C to stop it, it's done. These often stop close to, but not quite at the destination site. 

And... Many routers have a Diagnostic screen you can ping from. 

And btw, you should only use one firewall at a time.


----------



## terrified

Lol I was amazed my user wasnt taken either. Guess I'm good like that. I'm only using 1 firewall which is my ZoneAlarm Pro.
Heres my tracert

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.2.1
2 38 ms 35 ms 35 ms grndchn-jb-adsl-255.camtel.net [209.12.233.1]
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 cs-7206-vxr-core-gw.camtel.net [207.191.12.34] reports: Destination net un
reachable.

and heres my ping...

C:\Users\Tsukasa>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [64.233.169.103] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 207.191.12.34: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 64.233.169.103:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

It's quite strange.


----------



## terrified

Oh and i can check websites just fine. But I would like to ping. And I never can =\


----------



## terrified

well i was told the ping was turned off on the network. kinda dumb. I called the company about it. So it's no doubt impossible for me to get it enabled.


----------



## Suncoast

They must have had some issue with it. So you'll either have to live with it or find another company. It's a valuable troubleshooting tool, so it is unfortunate.


----------



## Suncoast

terrified said:


> 4 cs-7206-vxr-core-gw.camtel.net [207.191.12.34] reports: Destination net un
> reachable.
> 
> Reply from 207.191.12.34: Destination net unreachable.


That's a Time Warner network. I'm fairly certain they don't block pings.


----------



## terrified

Time warner i believe gets ips starting at 210.0.0, so its fairly close. I noticed this when pinging from a SHELL account. I might call my company back and say it'd be nice to have for school because i can use it to troubleshoot things. But that depends if they can enable it on certain networks or not. Thanks for the help =]


----------



## Suncoast

Code:


[email protected]:~# whois 207.191.0.0

OrgName:    Xspedius Communications Co.
OrgID:      XSPED
Address:    5555 Winghaven Blvd
City:       O'Fallon
StateProv:  MO
PostalCode: 63366
Country:    US

NetRange:   207.191.0.0 - 207.191.127.255
CIDR:       207.191.0.0/17
NetName:    XSPEDIUS-BLK-1
NetHandle:  NET-207-191-0-0-1
Parent:     NET-207-0-0-0-0
NetType:    Direct Allocation
NameServer: DNS1.XSPEDIUS.NET
NameServer: DNS2.XSPEDIUS.NET
NameServer: DNS3.XSPEDIUS.NET
NameServer: DNS4.XSPEDIUS.NET
Comment:
RegDate:    1999-02-22
Updated:    2009-07-15

OrgAbuseHandle: TWTAD-ARIN
OrgAbuseName:   tw telecom Abuse Desk
OrgAbusePhone:  +1-800-898-6473
OrgAbuseEmail:  [email protected]

OrgNOCHandle: TDN1-ARIN
OrgNOCName:   TWTC Data NOC
OrgNOCPhone:  +1-800-898-6473
OrgNOCEmail:  [email protected]

OrgTechHandle: ZI80-ARIN
OrgTechName:   Time Warner IP Administrator
OrgTechPhone:  +1-800-829-0420
OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2009-09-03 20:00
# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
[email protected]:~#


----------



## Suncoast

The device at 207.191.12.34 is the one blocking us. I can ping and trace to that point, as can you. So you can at least test your connection to that point. I would write that IP down somewhere.


----------



## terrified

Well my IP starts at 209.x.x, not 207. which is my IPv4. idk why it shows the 207.x.x. Your helping me out nicely XD


----------



## Suncoast

Look at the trace route you posted. That's the network ID for the device that's blocking ICMP Echo, also called ping. And we can both trace to it. So whomever controls that device controls the blockage. Looking at the network though, you appear to be on the third tier. Looks like Time Warner is supplying the backbone connectivity to Cameron Communications of Sulpher, LA through intermediary Xspedius. I can tell a lot from a trace route.


----------

